# Biggest Lifemax: Needing less Sleep



## Need2Ascend (Jan 4, 2022)

If you are out of puberty, it's said that an young adult needs around 7 to 9 hours of sleep.

If you are unhealthy you might need 9 hours of sleep to feel rested. If you are healthy you might only need 6 hours.

In comparison the 2nd person would have an advantage with 3 hours more to use (living life, researching, working, uni, making money, hobbies, etc) over the 1st person while being even healthier due to better breathing and other lifestyle factors.


This is the real stuff that should be discussed on a hardcore self-improvement site. Sharpening your axe instead of felling trees with a dull blade all your life


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 4, 2022)

I sleep for 10-12 hours a day. What is the cause? Is it possible that my abnormal height (6'7") causes me to need to sleep for longer hours? If so, I guess it's another disadvantage out of the many I've already found of being of deformed height.

Another reason is that I have nothing to wake up for. I can't get hired at a job despite my degree because of my face and height, so I just deliver pizzas part time and clean toilets after McDonald's closes.


----------



## FinasterideAt17 (Jan 4, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> I sleep for 10-12 hours a day. What is the cause? Is it possible that my abnormal height (6'7") causes me to need to sleep for longer hours? If so, I guess it's another disadvantage out of the many I've already found of being of deformed height.
> 
> Another reason is that I have nothing to wake up for. I can't get hired at a job despite my degree because of my face and height, so I just deliver pizzas part time and clean toilets after McDonald's closes.


sleeping for 10-12h a day is utter degenerate and i am almost certain it's the latter of your reasons, being depression and no perspectives essentially. you need to find something worth waking up for.

If you actually can't get a job with your degre it's not because of height (u r 6'7???) and face unless you are legit deformed but i suspect it's just your social behaviour/autism. whatever it is you need to work getting out of such a toxic cycle.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jan 4, 2022)

I need like 10 or 11 to feel completely rested, but 8 does the work


----------



## ChristianChad (Jan 4, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> I sleep for 10-12 hours a day. What is the cause? Is it possible that my abnormal height (6'7") causes me to need to sleep for longer hours? If so, I guess it's another disadvantage out of the many I've already found of being of deformed height.
> 
> Another reason is that I have nothing to wake up for. I can't get hired at a job despite my degree because of my face and height, so I just deliver pizzas part time and clean toilets after McDonald's closes.





I will explain. 
The rate of how rested you feel for a set amount of sleep time is dependent on your metabolic rate. If your metabolic rate is fast you will feel more rested if you sleep the same amount then someone with slow metabolism. 

So someone who has really fast metabolism and is really healthy, 6 hours of sleep will feel like 13 hours of sleep to an Hypothyroid person / someone with low metabolic rate. 

This is why Arnold Schwarzenegger was able to do the "muh only 6 hours of sleep" but if an incel does it he messes up his Endocrine system and recovery and ends up sleep deprived. 



If you have sleep problems, supplemental Thyroid T3 will knock you out like morphine and will give you the best sleep of your life.


----------



## ChristianChad (Jan 4, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> I will explain.
> The rate of how rested you feel for a set amount of sleep time is dependent on your metabolic rate. If your metabolic rate is fast you will feel more rested if you sleep the same amount then someone with slow metabolism.
> 
> So someone who has really fast metabolism and is really healthy, 6 hours of sleep will feel like 13 hours of sleep to an Hypothyroid person / someone with low metabolic rate.
> ...


This is slightly complicated by age, with older people sleeping less total time even with a slower metabolism but this is due to having less actual ability to sleep. Also babies having very fast metabolic rate but they sleep for 16 hours a day. 
This is not a mistake, they simply have more ability to sleep due to their metabolic rate. 


If it makes sense, it requires energy to sleep.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jan 4, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> I sleep for 10-12 hours a day. What is the cause? Is it possible that my abnormal height (6'7") causes me to need to sleep for longer hours? If so, I guess it's another disadvantage out of the many I've already found of being of deformed height.
> 
> Another reason is that I have nothing to wake up for. I can't get hired at a job despite my degree because of my face and height, so I just deliver pizzas part time and clean toilets after McDonald's closes.


That's really not good for you man.. yea sleeping too long is due to depression/having nothing to look forward to. If you were in a constant euphoric driven state you'd need much less sleep and were overall healthier.

You need to either looksmax your face harder or work on your mentality or both very likely. It is what it is


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Jan 4, 2022)

Bags under my eyes bigger than gucci bag


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 4, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> I sleep for 10-12 hours a day. What is the cause? Is it possible that my abnormal height (6'7") causes me to need to sleep for longer hours? If so, I guess it's another disadvantage out of the many I've already found of being of deformed height.
> 
> Another reason is that I have nothing to wake up for. I can't get hired at a job despite my degree because of my face and height, so I just deliver pizzas part time and clean toilets after McDonald's closes.


same i cant ger hired despite my ivy league degree because of my hairline (NW2) and height (5'10)


----------



## Deleted member 16384 (Jan 4, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> I sleep for 10-12 hours a day. What is the cause? Is it possible that my abnormal height (6'7") causes me to need to sleep for longer hours? If so, I guess it's another disadvantage out of the many I've already found of being of deformed height.
> 
> Another reason is that I have nothing to wake up for. I can't get hired at a job despite my degree because of my face and height, so I just deliver pizzas part time and clean toilets after McDonald's closes.


Does your head touch the ceiling when you are done cleaning toilets, when you stand up suddenly, do you hit your head

Another reason avg height is good


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 4, 2022)

DIONYSIAN JBSLAYER said:


> Does your head touch the ceiling when you are done cleaning toilets, when you stand up suddenly, do you hit your head
> 
> Another reason avg height is good


Ceilings are 8' tall and doorways are 6'8"-6'9" tall. I don't hit either of them. Only doorways sometimes if I stand on tippy toes.


----------



## Nad (Jan 11, 2022)

sleeping more than six hours a night is procrastination


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jan 19, 2022)

Nad said:


> sleeping more than six hours a night is procrastination


What are you doing to only need that little sleep?

I'm trying to reduce it to 6 hours or less aswell this year with breathwork and facepulling, and overall better hormones/health and more exciting day to day life


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Jan 19, 2022)

i need at least 8 hours. Remember its not like you are saving time if you cut out sleep. Because age is just a number, health is what actually matters and determines how long you will live/how youthful you look. If you get good sleep every night and take care of your body you will look younger and live longer.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jan 19, 2022)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> i need at least 8 hours. Remember its not like you are saving time if you cut out sleep. Because age is just a number, health is what actually matters and determines how long you will live/how youthful you look. If you get good sleep every night and take care of your body you will look younger and live longer.


For sure. The point is to reduce the sleep duration by being healthier (higher body oxygen)

That's why some people need 9 hours to feel fully refreshed while others only 6. The 2nd persons body just works "faster"/more efficient.

The best time to have fun and make memories is at night


----------



## thisend (Jan 19, 2022)

Need2Ascend said:


> For sure. The point is to reduce the sleep duration by being healthier (higher body oxygen)
> 
> That's why some people need 9 hours to feel fully refreshed while others only 6. The 2nd persons body just works "faster"/more efficient.
> 
> The best time to have fun and make memories is at night


Is the amount of sleep one needs to feel rested related to VO2max? If yes regular cardio should reduce your needed sleep hours.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jan 19, 2022)

When I sleep 10 hours, I feel too tired.

When I sleep 8-9 hours, I feel great.

When I sleep 6-7 hours, I feel okay, as long as it is not a common occurence. If it happens for more than one night, I start to feel more and more tired because of sleep debt accumulation.

When I sleep 5 hours or less, I feel extremely tired throughout the entire day and I can't focus on anything.


----------



## javab (Jan 19, 2022)

For me, when I have some goal or just stuff to do I can wake up much more rested and with less sleep. I can sleep 6-7 hours when I have goals and stuff to do and 9-11 when I'm depressed/unmotivated.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jan 19, 2022)

thisend said:


> Is the amount of sleep one needs to feel rested related to VO2max? If yes regular cardio should reduce your needed sleep hours.


Not sure to be honest. Regular cardio should definitely help if you ask me, as long as you don't overdo it, but it probably won't reduce it by much.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jan 19, 2022)

copingvolcel said:


> When I sleep 10 hours, I feel too tired.
> 
> When I sleep 8-9 hours, I feel great.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing with the class


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jan 19, 2022)

javab said:


> For me, when I have some goal or just stuff to do I can wake up much more rested and with less sleep. I can sleep 6-7 hours when I have goals and stuff to do and 9-11 when I'm depressed/unmotivated.


I noticed the same. The mind is a powerful tool


----------



## garfyld (Jan 19, 2022)

7-8
With gabaergic 6-7


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Jan 19, 2022)

I sleep 10h a day it takes me 1h to get ouf of bed it's a real nightmare. I think it's because I have nothing urgent to attend to so I have 0 cortisol spike in the morning. 
Maybe I don't breath correctly, but I'm not a mouth breather. 
Btw I'm 1m93


----------



## traveler (Jan 19, 2022)

i think adults only need like 6-7

can take naps during the day for extra energy


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jan 20, 2022)

garfyld said:


> 7-8
> With gabaergic 6-7


What do you mean with gabaergic exactly?


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 20, 2022)

6-7 per night. No alarm clock. Can’t sleep for 8 even if I tired, body just naturally wakes up.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Feb 21, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> 6-7 per night. No alarm clock. Can’t sleep for 8 even if I tired, body just naturally wakes up.


Do you do anything specific to optimize sleep? 
Esp during summer only needing 6h of sleep is a huge plus


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Feb 21, 2022)

Need2Ascend said:


> If you are out of puberty, it's said that an young adult needs around 7 to 9 hours of sleep.
> 
> If you are unhealthy you might need 9 hours of sleep to feel rested. If you are healthy you might only need 6 hours.
> 
> ...


I am 7 breaths per min but this is bs


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 21, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> 6-7 per night. No alarm clock. Can’t sleep for 8 even if I tired, body just naturally wakes up.


Same here, naturally wake up at 7 hours of sleep from sun hitting my eyes in the morning


----------

